# Compressed file editors



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

We all know and love 7zip and winRAR but are there any, windows-based, compression tools that allow you to update/modify the contents of a zip that have duplicate file names?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

When you say duplicate file names what do you mean? Because under no operating system can you have a directory containing two files with the exact same name.

What can't those programs do to a zip file that your requiring?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

In most roms there are a bunch of duplicates so when I try to put a new ringtone, or swap out a bootanimation, or add an apk to the system/app folder it generates errors because of duplicate files. For example... In system/media/audio/notifications there is a filename "Arcturus" and "ARCTURUS" as well as "Vega" and "vega" and there are tons more scattered throughout the media subfolders. Also a lot of roms comtain the /system/etc/terminfo folder which has a ton of duplicate folder names (1020A and 1020a) which cause errors in Windows because it doesn't like the duplicate name. Hopefully I explained myself a bit better and if you have any additional questions let me know.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tar (plus bzip or gzip) containers on linux will support case sensitivity and editing them as well as the default linux filesystem (ext), but your issue is mainly you're using windows, the land of no case sensitivity due to the way ntfs works


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> tar (plus bzip or gzip) containers on linux will support case sensitivity and editing them as well as the default linux filesystem (ext), but your issue is mainly you're using windows, the land of no case sensitivity due to the way ntfs works


This I know hence my "windows-based" qualifier. Since my HDD died I don't have a Linux partition at the moment and I'm too lazy to spin one up in VM at home. At work I have a VM of Ubuntu but, once again, pain in the ass to move the zip over.. edit it.. move it back.. move it to my phone.. Just thought I'd ask if anyone was aware of a zip editor that didn't care about the case sensitivy that Windows does.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> This I know hence my "windows-based" qualifier. Since my HDD died I don't have a Linux partition at the moment and I'm too lazy to spin one up in VM at home. At work I have a VM of Ubuntu but, once again, pain in the ass to move the zip over.. edit it.. move it back.. move it to my phone.. Just thought I'd ask if anyone was aware of a zip editor that didn't care about the case sensitivy that Windows does.


Unfortunately I am not sure you can get around that, but if I knew something, I would let you know.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. If I find anything I'll def post it here.


----------

